

Apple's website in 1998 - bluedino
http://www.openuniversity.edu/sites/www.openuniversity.edu/files/apple-90s-website.gif

======
stinkytaco
Interesting that this actually looks pretty similar to how it looks today. The
large "headline" graphic, the smaller graphics in a row below it and then
extra stuff at the bottom. Even the news page looks fairly similar to the
default Safari page I recall when I first got my mac (with it's column style
with stories on one side and important links on the other).

EDIT: Geez, it's still called "Hot News" and it's still a 2 column layout.
That's actually a remarkable consistent design over 17 years.

------
bradleyland
I can't wait to look back on the language we use to describe the web today and
have a good laugh in 2032.

------
captn3m0
Anyone knows why the url isn't changing in the gif?

~~~
bluedino
Probably the same reason the Netscape logo isn't animated when the pages load.
Cropped out of the capture.

------
ndnichols
I guess it's not surprising, but I was super impressed by their copy on the
website. "The most original Macintosh since the original Macintosh" holds up
really well 17 years later.

I'm looking forward to the iPhone 8 being advertised as "The most original
iPhone since the original iPhone".

------
bobsgame
[https://web.archive.org/web/19980509035420/http://www.apple....](https://web.archive.org/web/19980509035420/http://www.apple.com/)

~~~
whoopdedo
And many of the links still point to active pages.

But I miss ftp.apple.com (or was it ftp.info.apple.com? The later still exists
though I can't remember any URLs and the root is 404.) They had all their
technical documents online going back to the Apple II. Free developer tools
and OS disk images. And private directories for employees to show off what
they were working on at the time.

------
oliv__
It still looks cool. That's cool

------
zobzu
loads fast :)

------
odonnellryan
I would have loved to manage that!

